# Chris Hadfield: Earth pics from ISS



## BeyondTheNow (6 Feb 2013)

(Apologies if this post isn't placed appropriately. I didn't feel that there were any current posts mentioning Hadfield
that I could add this to where it would be specifically relevant. Please move or delete if need be.)


Kudos to Chris Hadfield and all of his hard work to get to the top!


Chris Hadfield: Earth pics from space

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-2273936/Astronaut-Chris-Hadfields-breathtaking-photos-Earth-space-Twitter-storm.html#axzz2K67R0VoC


----------



## Journeyman (6 Feb 2013)

Awesome pics. Thanks for the link.

Reading the comments at the site is reassuring that we're not the _only_ ones who attract the odd nutbar.



> "Photoshopped fakes, the "ISS" does not exist and man has never left Earth - FACT!
> 
> You are deluded - FACT
> 
> ...


      op:


----------



## BeyondTheNow (6 Feb 2013)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Awesome pics. Thanks for the link.
> 
> Reading the comments at the site is reassuring that we're not the _only_ ones who attract the odd nutbar.
> op:



Wow :. (To the comments...)


----------



## Rheostatic (6 Feb 2013)

Have some more:

Macleans: 60 of Chris Hadfield’s photos from orbit

Torontoist: A Collection of Chris Hadfield’s Pictures of Toronto from Space


----------



## BeyondTheNow (7 Feb 2013)

Those are terrific, thanks! 

Like many kids I had a dream of being an Astronaut when I grew up.  But alas.....when it became painfully obvious that I'm a complete and utter *dolt* where any sort of math and science is concerned, several occupational dreams including that one went out the window pretty quickly.


----------

